# Why do some cigars give me a headache?



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

There are some cigars that have given me instant headaches the moment I fire it up. I remember this happen when I went to Mexico in my honymoon, I wasn't really into cigars yet and i grabbed one that had jut been rolled in the resort. It happened again last week with a HDM that was gifted to me at work, and again today with a handmade cigar rolled by an old man in Calle Ocho. Why is this happening? It's not the strength cause I have smoked some strong ones like PAMs, PAN, ERDM, and have not had this happen to me. I ussually like medium to medium-full bodied cigars so that can't be the problem. And it's not nicotine sick either, it's just a pounding headache, no nauseas, no buzz, nothing else. Anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Come on 16 views and no takers!


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I've gotten the whirllies a few times but can't recall any instant headaces, sorry I can't help you bro but I thought you wanted a reply of some kind.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I used to get headaches when I inhaled strong cigars and drank Jack Daniels --- Not sure which one was the cause.

I have stopped inhaling completely and enjoy cigars alot more, still drink Jack , can't give up everything.

stop inhaling and enjoy the flavors by inhaling and exhaling through your nose.

It should help and it's supposed to be alot better for your health.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Nely said:


> There are some cigars that have given me instant headaches the moment I fire it up. I remember this happen when I went to Mexico in my honymoon, I wasn't really into cigars yet and i grabbed one that had jut been rolled in the resort. It happened again last week with a HDM that was gifted to me at work, and again today with a handmade cigar rolled by an old man in Calle Ocho. Why is this happening? It's not the strength cause I have smoked some strong ones like PAMs, PAN, ERDM, and have not had this happen to me. I ussually like medium to medium-full bodied cigars so that can't be the problem. And it's not nicotine sick either, it's just a pounding headache, no nauseas, no buzz, nothing else. Anyone else has experienced this?


Hmm...

Don't know.. Most people get headache's due to dehydration (Hence the hangover after a night out partying.) That's regular headaches. Migraines are a different story.

Mebbe the tobacco is green and your just reacting to it strangely.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Inhaling it's not the problem since I do not do it. This IS weird isn't it?


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Nely said:


> Inhaling it's not the problem since I do not do it. This IS weird isn't it?


Than it's got to be the Jack Daniels


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Dare I say that i don't like Jack. Johnie and I are much better friends :al


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Used to drink my share of JW Red & water & some JW Black rocks. Don't believe this would be your problem. I'm not a Dr. so I can't really help you. I also have no experience with the instant headache thing.
That being said......I have a homespun theory that your instant headaches may have something to do with a constriction of blood vessels. The nicotine may be a trigger, but not neccesarily the culprit. It may have something to do with your blood pressure too. If I were you, I would have my blood pressure checked frequently & consult your Dr.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Used to drink my share of JW Red & water & some JW Black rocks. Don't believe this would be your problem. I'm not a Dr. so I can't really help you. I also have no experience with the instant headache thing.
> That being said......I have a homespun theory that your instant headaches may have something to do with a constriction of blood vessels. The nicotine may be a trigger, but not neccesarily the culprit. It may have something to do with your blood pressure too. If I were you, I would have my blood pressure checked frequently & consult your Dr.


Hat probably has something there,I get headaches when my blood pressure goes up sometimes.I'm no Dr. but isn't it true smoking makes your bp go up?So get to the Vet for a checkup!!


----------

